# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Routerboard 433AH with MikroTik Level 5

## smarag

Μολις ενημερώθηκα για ένα ακόμα νέο Routerboard τις σειράς 433.

Δείτε το Brochure του.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Πανικος  ::

----------


## ice

Xmm good one

----------


## chrismarine

κόστος πάνω κάτω ?

----------


## smarag

> κόστος πάνω κάτω ?


149*$* περίπου βεβαία δέν έχει κυκλοφορίσει ακόμα μόνο το ανακοίνωσαν.

----------


## ON AIR

πες μας που το είδες.

----------


## smarag

> πες μας που το είδες.


Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα το δείς  ::

----------


## papashark

> πες μας που το είδες.


Εγώ του το έδειξα  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Μήπως είναι το παρακάτω ?


RouterBOARD™ 433
*AP/CPE $99;* RouterOS L4 Firewall/Routing; Atheros 7000 series CPU; 64MB DDR RAM; Onboard NAND storage; Three 10/100 ethernet ports MDI/X; Three miniPCI Type IIIA/IIIB slots; Power: 9-28V DC; Overvoltage protection; PoE: 12-28V DC (no power over datalines); 150mm x 105mm (5.9in x 4.13in); At your local distributor!

----------


## panxan

ΩΧ  ::  
Εφ όπλου λόγχη
edit
@ONAIR Το έσωσες  ::  
Γι αυτό δεν το έκανα quote

----------


## B52

Για να μην ανοιγω και αλλο thread ξερει καποιος να μας πει εαν αυτη η καρτουλα παιζει πανω σε 433ΑΗ ?
Εχω κατι πονηρο στο μυαλο μου....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Για να μην ανοιγω και αλλο thread ξερει καποιος να μας πει εαν αυτη η καρτουλα παιζει πανω σε 433ΑΗ ?
> Εχω κατι πονηρο στο μυαλο μου....


Aμα έχει το ΜΤ driver για το συγκεριμένο chipset γιατί να μην παίζει ?

----------


## Vigor

Τάσο, δικό σου:
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Suppor...ernet_chipsets


Μόνο που αναφέρεται σε driver για PCI-Express form (RTL811*1*C).

----------


## Cha0s

Τι διαφορά έχουν οι κάρτες που λένε 'Works' με αυτές που λένε 'Working';  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Θα φέρω μία να τήν δοκιμάσουμε... εκτός καί αν υπάρχει Ελλάδα και δέν το έχω προσέξει...  ::

----------


## klarabel

Πόσο την έχεις βρεί ?

----------


## B52

> Πόσο την έχεις βρεί ?


δεν εχω ψαξει ακομα...  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Έχω πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο RB. Προς το παρόν έχω ενεργοποιημένα δύο λινκ. Ένα με τον kdim και ένα με τον kaki.
Του kdim παίζει κανονικά μόλις κάνω enable το λινκ με kaki συνδέονται και τα δύο λινκ αλλά σταματάει να παίρνει routes από τον kdim και απλά λέει στο bgp ότι είναι active και όχι established.

Καμιά ιδέα τι παίζει?

[attachment=0:1molf4ud]untitled.JPG[/attachment:1molf4ud]

----------


## Cha0s

Τι ips και subnets έχεις και στα 2 λινκς;
Pings περνάνε κανονικά και από τα 2 λινκς όταν είναι up;
Στο screenshot έχεις 1 peer σεταρισμένο...


Και γιατί έχεις routing test; Μπορεί όλα να είναι σωστά και το routing-test να κάνει τα δικά του...

----------


## nicolouris

10.47.143.9 και .10/30

pingάρω κανονικά τις ip και στα δύο λινκ

Το δεύτερο peer δεν το έχω σετάρει γιατί απέναντι έχει quagga και περιμένω πρώτα να το φτιάξει.
Ποιο να βάλω πλην του routing test?

----------


## PIT

Ξηλωσε το routing test και περνα mikrolinux+quagga πακετα  ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις σε παρακαλώ λινκς? 
Θα τα τσεκάρω το βράδυ γιατί τώρα πάω στη δουλειά!
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## PIT

::  viewtopic.php?f=95&t=33889

και πιο μαζεμενα στο

 ::  http://www.mikrolinux.awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Άμα δεν έχει σετάρει το peer ο απέναντι λογικό είναι να μην σου βγάζει established!

----------


## nicolouris

Ο kdim το έχει σεταρισμένο. Όταν κάνω disable τον κακι τότε μου βγάζει established

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν καταλαβαίνω...

Γράψε αναλυτικά το πρόβλημα και τι βήματα ακολουθείς καθώς και τι συμβαίνει σε κάθε βήμα.

Πχ 

-> ανοίγω το 1 λινκ και το 1 peer παίζει οκ.

-> Ανοίγω και το 2ο λινκ και το 2o peer λέει active 

κλπ κλπ...

----------


## nicolouris

Λοιπόν αν σας πω τι έφταιγε θα σας πέσουν τα μαλλιά.
Με βοήθησε εχθές το βράδυ ο Πάνος (papashark) και τον ευχαριστώ!
Δεν είχα βάλει ssid και συχνότητα στο scan list οπότε όταν το άνοιγα συνδεόταν με τη διπλανή κάρτα!
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## PIT

Παντως ασχετα με το προβλημα σου καλο θα ηταν να περαστει quagga  ::

----------


## tripkaos

quagga με χιλια  ::

----------


## orfeas

Γνωρίζει κανείς ομοιότητες - διαφορές μεταξύ 433ΑΗ και 493ΑΗ ??
Εάν η διαφορά στην τιμή δεν ξεπερνά τα 15 ευρώ,
πιστεύω αξίζει και σαν επιπλέον switch σε μία συσκευή

----------


## θανάσης

Ότι χρειάζεσαι, και ότι πληρώσεις αγοράζεις.

----------


## orfeas

Η μόνη διαφορά τους είναι στις θύρες ethernet ?? 
Δεν αναφέρεται στο pdf η συχνότητα του επεξεργαστή για το 493AH, είναι και πάλι mipc 680MHz ?

----------


## JB172

Από ότι είδα εδώ -> http://routerboard.com/comparison.html#powerSeries οι 2 εκδόσεις που έχουν είναι:
α) Routerboard 493, με cpu AR7130 = 300 MHz, 64 MB, RouterOS L4
β) Routerboard 493AH, με cpu AR7161 = 680 MHz, 128 MB, RouterOS L5

----------


## grigoris

Γεια σου ορφεα!!  ::  
Σωστα τα ειπε ο προλαλησαντας! Επειδη το εχω να προσθεσω πως το μοναδικο που του λειπει σε σχεση με το 433ΑΗ ειναι η microSD. Κστα τα αλλα ειναι ολοιδια. Εγω βεβαια δεν το χρησιμοποιω σαν switch, αλλα για διαφορετικα subnets.
Ισως ειναι το μοναδικο ΑΗ που καταφερει να εκμεταλλευθει ποτε την πολυ δυνατη cpu του.

----------


## geo_stef

τελικα το 433ah έχει κανένα πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας??

----------


## nicolouris

Όχι κανένα. Εγώ το έχω με poe και παίζει απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## spirosco

> τελικα το 433ah έχει κανένα πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας??


Οχι ακριβως προβλημα, αλλα ειναι ευθαισθητο στις πτωσεις τασης και αν δεν τροφοδοτειται μεσω καποιου ups το ποιο πιθανο ειναι μετα απο διακοπη/βυθιση της ΔΕΗ να μην ξανασηκωθει αν δεν του αφαιρεσεις και του ξαναβαλεις το βυσμα τροφοδοσιας.
Γι'αυτο απαιτειται και ups (αν και το θεωρω αυτονοητο απο καθε αποψη).

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geo_stef
> 
> τελικα το 433ah έχει κανένα πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας??
> 
> 
> Οχι ακριβως προβλημα, αλλα ειναι ευθαισθητο στις πτωσεις τασης και αν δεν τροφοδοτειται μεσω καποιου ups το ποιο πιθανο ειναι μετα απο διακοπη/βυθιση της ΔΕΗ να μην ξανασηκωθει αν δεν του αφαιρεσεις και του ξαναβαλεις το βυσμα τροφοδοσιας.
> Γι'αυτο απαιτειται και ups (αν και το θεωρω αυτονοητο απο καθε αποψη).


Αυτο ισχυει και για το 433 (το απλο)

----------


## herbalizer

Έχω το routerboard 433 ah και πάιζει κανονικότατα με poe 24 v. Το utp είναι περίπου στα 30 μέτρα. Δεν το έχω συνδέσει στο ups (θα το κάνω όμως, για λόγους σταθερής τάσης τροφοδοσίας).

Η ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω είναι η εξής:

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να περάσει quagga στο 433 ah; Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο howto η έστω κάποιο λινκ που μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## B52

www.mikrolinux.awmn

----------


## herbalizer

> http://www.mikrolinux.awmn


ΟΚ. Είμαι σε "pending aproval" κατάσταση. Ο ιστοχώρος πάντως φαίνεται εξαιρετικός.

----------


## spirosco

Προχτες επεσαν στα χερια μου 2 433AH και παρατηρησα πως η χωρητικοτητα της nand εχει παει απο τα 64 στα 512MBytes.


```
[[email protected]] > system resource print 
                   uptime: 1d3h25m39s
                  version: "3.20"
              free-memory: 101292kB
             total-memory: 127440kB
                      cpu: "MIPS 24K V7.4"
                cpu-count: 1
            cpu-frequency: 800MHz
                 cpu-load: 17
           free-hdd-space: 453940kB
          total-hdd-space: 520192kB
  write-sect-since-reboot: 708
         write-sect-total: 49194
               bad-blocks: 0
        architecture-name: "mipsbe"
               board-name: "RB433"
```

Ειχαν προεγκατεστημενο το 3.20 και δοκιμαζοντας να κανω downgrade σε 3.17 δεν με αφησε, πραγμα που δειχνει πως εχουν γινει αλλαγες και στο λειτουργικο για να υποστηριξει την νεα? nand.

Το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αυτο? δεν πηρε πουθενα το ματι μου καμμια ανακοινωση απο mikrotik για αναβαθμιση της nand.

----------


## klarabel

Δεν πιστεύω να έχει microSD και μπερδεύει...μόνο το ΑΗ το έχει αυτό. Εξάλλου 512ΜΒ είναι μάλλον ..λίγο για να το βρείς σε microSD. Συνήθως "παίζουν" σε μεγαλύτερες χωρητικότητες. 
Αυτό όμως που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το πώς η cpu από 680ΜΗz πήγε στα 800ΜΗz ?

----------


## spirosco

Εννοειται πως δεν χρησιμοποιω την sd τους. Ειναι θετικη εκπληξη παντως.

To overclock της cpu στα 800mhz ειναι στανταρ και δοκιμασμενο απο την mikrotik. Παραδειγμα το 433ah στο Φλαμπουρι που παιζει overclocked διχως προβλημα κι αλλα δυο επισης στη ταρατσα μου.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν πιστεύω να έχει microSD και μπερδεύει...μόνο το ΑΗ το έχει αυτό. Εξάλλου 512ΜΒ είναι μάλλον ..λίγο για να το βρείς σε microSD. Συνήθως "παίζουν" σε μεγαλύτερες χωρητικότητες. 
> Αυτό όμως που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το πώς η cpu από 680ΜΗz πήγε στα 800ΜΗz ?


Και από πριν είχαν δυνατότητα για 800 οι cpu των 4χχΑΗ, αλλά έπρεπε να την βάλεις μόνο σου γιατί το έστελναν με σεταρισμένη στα 680. Κάπως έτσι γινόταν παλιά και στα 532.

----------


## klarabel

Μόλις έριξα μια ματιά στην "routerboard" μαμά εταιρεία που λέει "800MHz factory tested". Προφανώς αυτό το σετάρεις από το RS232 interface όπου δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ή με άλλο τρόπο ?

----------


## spirosco

Και μεσα απο winbox terminal γινεται.


```
[[email protected]] > /system routerboard settings set cpu-frequency=
100MHz  150MHz  200MHz  300MHz  400MHz  600MHz  680MHz  800MHz
```

----------


## pathfinder

> Προχτες επεσαν στα χερια μου 2 433AH και παρατηρησα πως η χωρητικοτητα της nand εχει παει απο τα 64 στα 512MBytes.
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected]] > system resource print 
>                    uptime: 1d3h25m39s
>                   version: "3.20"
>               free-memory: 101292kB
>              total-memory: 127440kB
> ...



Αυτο με την μνήμη το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγω στο δικό μου!!Μήνες πριν που το εχω αγοράσει!! Λέω θα έκανε λάθος το εργόστασιο σε καμμία παρτίδα!! :: P

----------


## orfeas

Από aerial αγορασμένο προχτές hdd space=61440KB  ::   :: 
Επίσης το έβαλα κι εγώ στα 800MHz και σήμερα δεν μπουτάρει..  ::   :: 

Κάτι άσχετο. Οι κάρτες ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους.
Όταν έβαλα δάχτυλο για να τις κρατάει σε απόσταση παρατήρησα ελαφριά βελτίωση του link.
Έχει κανείς κάποιια πρόταση για κανενα μονωτικό υλικό όσον αφορά το RF ?
αλουμινόχαρτο κάνει ??

----------


## mojiro

χάθηκε ο κόσμος να μπορείς να κάνεις raid με την miniSD;  ::

----------


## Somnius

Mojiro, λες να καταφέρεις να κάνεις κάνα περίεργο jtaging να γίνει το slot της mikrosd to ide..

το έχω δει για το psp που έχουν κάνει το memory stick pro duo port να πέρνει με έναν αντάπτορα δίσκο ide!!!  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Παντως εμενα μου κανει νερα με το τροφοδοτικο! 
Κολλαει, και επανερχεται μονο αν βγαλω το καλωδιο απο το routerboard!
Με βγαλσιμο απο την μπριζα (και φυσικα περιμενω 1-2 λεπτα να εκφορτιστουν πυκνωτες (??) στο μετασχηματιστη) δεν γινεται δουλεια...

Αυτο αποκλειει λυσεις με επανεκινησεις με χρονοδιακοπτες.... Δεν κανουν δουλεια  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Εμένα η απορία μου είναι η εξής:

Εφόσον έρχεται με Level 5 δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι Upgradable To: v5.x ???

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν πάει έτσι. Βασικά δεν υπάρχει license Upgradable To 5 γιατί ακόμα δεν υπάρχει ver 5
http://www.mikrotik.com/pricelist.php
στον πίνακα δείχνει για την level 4 πως είναι μόνο για ver 3 αλλά σε εμένα δείχνει πως μπορώ να βάλω και ver 4



```
    software-id: "……"
  upgradable-to: v4.x
         nlevel: 4
       features:
```

----------


## 7bpm

Τότε γιατί ο main router μου δείχνει ότι είναι Upgradable To: v5.x ???

----------


## nikolas_350

Ότι θέλουν κάνουν οι Λετονοί. Αλλά ανακοινώνουν και άλλα κάνουν.
Ή θέλει ανανέωση ο πίνακας στο site ή ίσως κάνουν bonus μια ver παραπάνω σε όσους αγοράζουν άδεια.  ::  
Στα rb μπορεί να έρχονται με παλαιότερη ver- license πριν κάνουν της αλλαγές.

----------


## nikolas_350

Tο wiki τους δείχνει να είναι πιο ενημερωμένο.
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/License_levels

----------


## 7bpm

> Tο wiki τους δείχνει να είναι πιο ενημερωμένο.
> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/License_levels


Εεε, ναι το wiki τους τα λέει σωστά. Και στο FAQ τους αναφέρουν ότι:

_L5/6 = current version + 2 = can use 
eg. L5/6 = v3 + 2 = v5.21 you can use_

Έστειλα email στην MikroTik σχετικά με το Licensing του RB μου. Όταν και εάν μου απατήσουνε θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## 7bpm

Τελικά μου απάντησαν με το παρακάτω:




> Hello,
> 
> We are aware of this problem in some of the devices. This issue will be fixed in one of the upcoming v3 upgrades. You will be asked to upgrade key, and when you agree, it will fetch the correct key from our server. 
> 
> Regards,
> Normunds


Για να δούμε τώρα πότε θα βγάλουν το update.  ::

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikolas_350
> 
> Tο wiki τους δείχνει να είναι πιο ενημερωμένο.
> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/License_levels
> 
> 
> Εεε, ναι το wiki τους τα λέει σωστά. Και στο FAQ τους αναφέρουν ότι:
> 
> _L5/6 = current version + 2 = can use 
> ...


Δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Το License είναι ψέμα!

Το Mikrotik είναι GPL2, οπότε έχετε κάθε δικαίωμα να το κατεβάζετε, να το εγκαθιστάτε όπου θέλετε, να το τρέχετε, να το πειράζετε και να το δίνετε σε άλλους!

----------


## Danimoth

Δίνουν την αίσθηση ότι πιο πολύ χρόνο αφιερώνουν στο να βάλουν licenses και να τα κάνουν να λειτουργούν όπως θέλουν παρά σε νέα features  ::

----------


## pasific

εχει κανει κανεις upgrade the BIOS εμενα μου λεει οτι εχω την 2.16 και μπορει να περασει την 2.20 ξερει κανενας αν γινετε χωρις προβλημα με τερμιναλ και τη θα κερδισω.

----------


## 7bpm

> εχει κανει κανεις upgrade the BIOS εμενα μου λεει οτι εχω την 2.16 και μπορει να περασει την 2.20 ξερει κανενας αν γινετε χωρις προβλημα με τερμιναλ και τη θα κερδισω.


More info here  ::

----------


## pasific

ναι απο εκει το ειδα αλλα ρωταω αν το εχει κανει κανεις χωρις να υπαρξει προβλημα.

----------


## 7bpm

Το έχω κάνει σε 3 RBs με v.3.24 το BIOS version είναι 2.20 και τρέχουν μια χαρά.

----------


## pasific

> Το έχω κάνει σε 3 RBs με v.3.24 το BIOS version είναι 2.20 και τρέχουν μια χαρά.


οκ ευχαριστω αυριο θα το επιχηρισω.

----------


## andreas

Αν και λιγο αργα, μια χαρα παιζουν και τα δικα μου μετα το upgrade...

----------


## pasific

υπαρχει περιπτωση απο ενα καλωδιο utp να τροφοδοτησουμε ενα 433 και ενα Bullet2 το εχει κανει κανεις?

----------


## mojiro

> υπάρχει περίπτωση από ένα καλώδιο utp να τροφοδοτήσουμε ένα 433 και ένα Bullet2 το έχει κάνει κάνεις?


ναι, και δουλεύει μία χαρά

----------


## pasific

για πες με τη τροφοδοτικο το εχεις δοκιμαση

----------


## mojiro

> για πες με τη τροφοδοτικό το έχεις δοκιμάση


με αυτό που δίνει το Linkshop, 24v, 0,8Α

----------


## pasific

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pasific
> 
> για πες με τη τροφοδοτικό το έχεις δοκιμάση
> 
> 
> με αυτό που δίνει το Linkshop, 24v, 0,8Α


ok ευχαριστω, να υποθεσω οτι η διακλαδωση γινετε με γδαρσιμο το καλωδιο και παραλληλα και στα δυο η τροφοδοσια 4,5,7,8.

----------


## mojiro

τα νούμερα δε τα θυμάμαι, αλλά στην ουσία ναι.

----------


## Neuro

> ok ευχαριστω, να υποθεσω οτι η διακλαδωση γινετε με γδαρσιμο το καλωδιο και παραλληλα και στα δυο η τροφοδοσια 4,5,7,8.


Ναι, και το bullet αλλά και το RB433AH χρησιμοποιούν τα 4 & 5 για + και τα 7 & 8 για - (επιστροφή). Προσοχή στο RB μόνο η LAN1 είναι PoE.

----------

